# Who's hittin over 30"



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO'S HITTING 30"S OR BETTER STRAIGHT FROM THE D. AND IS IT GOING TO BE LOW SUMMER OR WHAT.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

who are you homie..just curious


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 13 2007, 03:58 PM~7249816
> *I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO'S HITTING 30"S OR BETTER STRAIGHT FROM THE D. AND IS IT GOING TO BE LOW SUMMER OR WHAT.
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Feb 13 2007, 05:09 PM~7249888
> *who are you homie..just curious
> *


BIG J FROM THE EASTSIDE . I GOT AN 83 COUPE COMING OUT THIS SUMMER. 
OR THE END OF NEXT MONTH IF THE SNOW IS GONE! :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 13 2007, 04:30 PM~7250046
> *BIG J FROM THE EASTSIDE . I GOT AN 83 COUPE COMING OUT THIS SUMMER.
> OR THE END OF NEXT MONTH IF THE SNOW IS GONE! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## arowland82 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 13 2007, 02:58 PM~7249816
> *I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO'S HITTING 30"S OR BETTER STRAIGHT FROM THE D. AND IS IT GOING TO BE LOW SUMMER OR WHAT.
> *



it must be a hell of a hopper if your worried about the 30 inch pee wee league


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arowland82_@Feb 13 2007, 06:44 PM~7250594
> *it must be a hell of a hopper if your worried about the 30 inch pee wee league
> *


Id idnt say what my car did. I AINT SCARED OF SHIT EITHER HOMIE! ARE YOU 
GOOD PEOPLE OR ARE YOU JUST HERE TO TALK SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## arowland82 (Oct 19, 2005)

just being honest bro... 30" really aint shit.... i aint scared to nose up either, sup?


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

We all know who does what, but it would be nice to see something new.


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Feb 13 2007, 06:03 PM~7250816
> *We all know who does what, but it would be nice to see something new.
> *


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arowland82_@Feb 13 2007, 07:00 PM~7250782
> *just being honest bro... 30" really aint shit.... i aint scared to nose up either, sup?
> *


DONT GET ME WRONG BRO. IM IN THE PROCESS AND I HAVNT SEEN TO MANY CARS GETTIN OVER 30 IF THAT. YOU CAN COUNT THE M ON TWO HANDS BASED ON LOCAL SHOWS. BUT IM DEFINATELY JUMPING UP THERE!

WHAT KIND OF CAR YOU GOT AND WHAT IT DO.


----------



## arowland82 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 13 2007, 05:22 PM~7251010
> *DONT GET ME WRONG BRO. IM IN THE PROCESS AND I HAVNT SEEN TO MANY CARS GETTIN OVER 30 IF THAT. YOU CAN COUNT THE M ON TWO HANDS BASED ON LOCAL SHOWS. BUT IM DEFINATELY JUMPING UP THERE!
> 
> WHAT KIND OF CAR YOU GOT AND WHAT IT DO.
> *



i am building mine right now. a 1962 impala, you will see it in a couple months


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arowland82_@Feb 13 2007, 07:25 PM~7251031
> *i am building mine right now. a 1962 impala, you will see it in a couple months
> *


COOL. NEED ANY PARTS FOR IT HIT ME UP.


----------



## arowland82 (Oct 19, 2005)

a trunk lid


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arowland82_@Feb 13 2007, 07:49 PM~7251165
> *a trunk lid
> *


 THE GUY SAYS HE WANTS TO SELL THE WHOLE CAR NOW, BUT I'LL KNOW FOR SURE TOMOROW. ALL BODY PARTS SOLID MOTOR RUNS TOO I BELIEVE.


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

I guess I'm gonna make a trip to the d this summer to see what it do.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Feb 13 2007, 03:24 PM~7249998
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


GANSO YOU KNOW... :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 14 2007, 02:49 AM~7256619
> *GANSO YOU KNOW... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 13 2007, 03:58 PM~7249816
> *I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO'S HITTING 30"S OR BETTER STRAIGHT FROM THE D. AND IS IT GOING TO BE LOW SUMMER OR WHAT.
> *


ask tommy :0


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 14 2007, 11:30 AM~7258307
> *ask tommy  :0
> *


TOMMY IS ONE OF THE TEN YOU CAN COUNT ON TWO HANDS. BIG UPS TO TOMMY ,JIMMY,BIG,K AND THE REST OF THE MAJESTICS .


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME HOW TO POST PICS.


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

photobucket.com


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Feb 14 2007, 11:11 AM~7258580
> * :biggrin:  :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


:cough:cough:k.o.s:cough:cough: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 14 2007, 11:15 AM~7258603
> *:cough:cough:k.o.s:cough:cough:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 14 2007, 09:15 AM~7258603
> *:cough:cough:k.o.s:cough:cough:  :biggrin:
> *


So i take it that Gonzo is another buyer?


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 14 2007, 11:43 AM~7258812
> *So i take it that Gonzo is another buyer?
> *


:biggrin: hno: :dunno:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arowland82_@Feb 13 2007, 03:44 PM~7250594
> *it must be a hell of a hopper if your worried about the 30 inch pee wee league
> *


is that your car in your avitar? did this same car hop at the midwest showdown?


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 14 2007, 09:45 AM~7258825
> *:biggrin:  hno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 13 2007, 01:58 PM~7249816
> *I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO'S HITTING 30"S OR BETTER STRAIGHT FROM THE D. AND IS IT GOING TO BE LOW SUMMER OR WHAT.
> *


 cutlass is not built yet but i can tell you its doing better x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

do i hear the phone ringing????? "hello.....is this a house call?!"

:biggrin:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 14 2007, 12:45 PM~7258830
> *is that your car in your avitar? did this same car hop at the midwest showdown?
> *


WAS THIS QUESTION FOR ME? IF SO BOTH ANSWERS ARE NO. MY CAR IS'NT COMPLETE. STILL TRYING TO MAKE THAT ANCHOR JUMP. :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 14 2007, 10:01 AM~7258992
> *WAS THIS QUESTION FOR ME? IF SO BOTH ANSWERS ARE NO. MY CAR IS'NT COMPLETE. STILL TRYING TO MAKE THAT ANCHOR JUMP. :biggrin:
> *


no. it was for the dude with the black regal.. I know that car from some where.


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Feb 14 2007, 09:56 AM~7258936
> *do i hear the phone ringing?????    "hello.....is this a house call?!"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NO NO NO! no ghetto house calls my way. I dont want that rif raf going on, in my neighborhood. Hopping only at shows or parks. I dont want to bring any type of heat towards my house. IM trying to avoid the law as much as possible!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

FUCK DA :guns: POLICE


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

"To Serve and Protect"......and i left out HARASS tha LoLos! :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Feb 14 2007, 10:29 AM~7259221
> *"To Serve and Protect"......and i left out HARASS tha LoLos!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 Roseville is real bad. if your driving in a lo lo they will pull you over for no reason.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 14 2007, 10:42 AM~7258371
> *TOMMY IS ONE OF THE TEN YOU CAN COUNT ON TWO HANDS. BIG UPS TO TOMMY ,JIMMY,BIG,K AND THE REST OF THE MAJESTICS .
> *


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

whos car is this


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 14 2007, 02:30 PM~7261132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dont know!! :0 but its up there!! :biggrin: The car is in need of a front bumper and a front clip!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 13 2007, 05:57 PM~7250750
> *Id idnt say  what my car did. I AINT SCARED OF SHIT EITHER HOMIE! ARE YOU
> GOOD PEOPLE OR ARE YOU JUST HERE TO TALK SHIT! :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there with my caddy :cheesy: what color is it so I can nose right up to it


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 14 2007, 05:57 PM~7261359
> *I'll be there with my caddy :cheesy: what color is it so I can nose right up to it
> *


MY COUPE WOULD NEVER BE ABLE TO FUCK WITH YOURS hno: BUT IF YOU PULL UP IM GOING TO LET IT DO WHAT IT DO. YOU'LL SEE IT WHEN YOU COME TO JIMMYS NEXT SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 14 2007, 02:57 PM~7261359
> *I'll be there with my caddy :cheesy: what color is it so I can nose right up to it
> *



make sure to post them pics :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

wheres the pics?


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 14 2007, 04:30 PM~7261132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ES DE TU PAPI!!!


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 14 2007, 04:54 PM~7261337
> *Dont know!! :0  but its up there!! :biggrin:  The car is in need of a front bumper and a front clip!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arowland82_@Feb 13 2007, 07:49 PM~7251165
> *a trunk lid
> *


http://fs.blackplanet.com/246eed9ea1504c53...ccda3901/120x90


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 14 2007, 09:29 PM~7262952
> *http://fs.blackplanet.com/246eed9ea1504c53...ccda3901/120x90
> *


TRYING TO PUT SOME PICS UP. THE WHOLE CAR IS FOR SALE 1500.00
THE 62 THAT IS.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 14 2007, 10:09 AM~7259070
> *NO NO NO! no ghetto house calls my way. I dont want that rif raf going on, in my neighborhood. Hopping only at shows or parks. I dont want to bring any type of heat towards my house. IM trying to avoid the law as much as possible!!! :biggrin:
> *


what you didnt get your green card? lol and thanks for the props jsozae. we will have the same shit this year. not hitting any higher either. just cruisin, hoppin, and having a great time. i know of a few other people with some real hoppers coming out. hey we can have weekly hops at the shop if everyone wants to


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 14 2007, 03:54 PM~7261337
> *Dont know!! :0  but its up there!! :biggrin:  The car is in need of a front bumper and a front clip!! :biggrin:
> *


YUP ITS UP THEIR AT THIS SHOW IT HIT ABOUT MMM IN THE 80'S. NEW CLIP BEING PUT ON. AND FRESH PAINT WITH IT ALSO. :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2007, 03:52 AM~7266384
> *YUP ITS UP THEIR AT THIS SHOW IT HIT ABOUT MMM IN THE 80'S. NEW CLIP BEING PUT ON. AND FRESH PAINT WITH IT ALSO. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2007, 06:36 PM~7263022
> *what you didnt get your green card? lol and thanks for the props jsozae. we will have the same shit this year. not hitting any higher either. just cruisin, hoppin, and having a great time. i know of a few other people with some real hoppers coming out. hey we can have weekly hops at the shop if everyone wants to
> *


Sounds like a plan Homie! how are things up at the shop?


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2007, 01:52 AM~7266384
> *YUP ITS UP THEIR AT THIS SHOW IT HIT ABOUT MMM IN THE 80'S. NEW CLIP BEING PUT ON. AND FRESH PAINT WITH IT ALSO. :biggrin:
> *


it looks like it almost cleared the ruler.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2007, 08:36 PM~7263022
> *what you didnt get your green card? lol and thanks for the props jsozae. we will have the same shit this year. not hitting any higher either. just cruisin, hoppin, and having a great time. i know of a few other people with some real hoppers coming out. hey we can have weekly hops at the shop if everyone wants to*


 :0 :0 










Even just a couple times will be NICE!!!! :thumbsup: We can even do them at midnight so they look all underground and shit. LOL


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

TRYING TO PUT SOME PICS UP. THE WHOLE CAR IS FOR SALE 1500.00
THE 62 THAT IS.
[/quote]


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

http://fs.blackplanet.com/246eed9ea1504c5307cab5c586622db6ccda3901/120x90


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

THE COUPE'S BEFORE PICTURE :cheesy:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2007, 07:36 PM~7263022
> *what you didnt get your green card? lol and thanks for the props jsozae. we will have the same shit this year. not hitting any higher either. just cruisin, hoppin, and having a great time. i know of a few other people with some real hoppers coming out. hey we can have weekly hops at the shop if everyone wants to
> *


but what if u dont like us jim can we still come by. :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2007, 06:36 PM~7263022
> *what you didnt get your green card? lol and thanks for the props jsozae. we will have the same shit this year. not hitting any higher either. just cruisin, hoppin, and having a great time. i know of a few other people with some real hoppers coming out. hey we can have weekly hops at the shop if everyone wants to
> *


*what you didnt get your green card?* sorry i havent,  I need to get it back from your lady. I left it on the night stand before i left the other night! if you see it can you grab it for me? lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## arowland82 (Oct 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 15 2007, 09:42 AM~7267557
> *what you didnt get your green card? sorry i havent,   I need to get it back from your lady. I left it on the night stand before i left the other night! if you see it can you grab it for me? lol j/k :biggrin:
> *


i wouldnt know i dont sleep with the bitch :0 and yes dan even people i dont like are invited


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 15 2007, 05:38 PM~7271842
> *i wouldnt know i dont sleep with the bitch :0 and yes dan even people i dont like are invited
> *


your crazy bro!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

GOOD beacuse i like hanging out where im not liked that way my presence will annoy the fuck out of people.


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Wannahops Towncar is in the 30's and its a single no piston and I think only eight batteries.


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Felie_@Feb 16 2007, 07:55 PM~7280708
> *Wannahops Towncar is in the 30's and its a single no piston and I think only eight batteries.
> *


GOT ANY PICS OF IT?


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

No I don't, but Outhopu has a thread in project rides and theres pics of his car and he help build the car. His car should do good numbers check out his thread its under 91 caprice


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Felie_@Feb 16 2007, 09:17 PM~7281201
> *No I don't, but Outhopu has a thread in project rides and theres pics of his car and he help build the car. His car should do good numbers check out his thread its under 91 caprice
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Felie+Feb 16 2007, 06:55 PM~7280708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First things first here. I have a long way to go before my shit hits the streets. When it does though 30" should be no problem on the second lick. Wannahops Towncar should be out for summer, we will see what it do then. Enough talk.


----------



## JAE313 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 14 2007, 09:43 AM~7258812
> *So i take it that Gonzo is another buyer?
> *



MAYBE YOU SHOULD DO THE SAME, AND NOT GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD FOR THE 4TH YEAR!!! STOP HATING !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

wow,,, there is alot of shit talking in here... hope there is alot of hoppin this year, and not alot of lip


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

SOME OF THOSE DONK BITCHES WHEELS HIT THE 30''MARK ROFL


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2007, 06:36 PM~7263022
> *what you didnt get your green card? lol and thanks for the props jsozae. we will have the same shit this year. not hitting any higher either. just cruisin, hoppin, and having a great time. i know of a few other people with some real hoppers coming out. hey we can have weekly hops at the shop if everyone wants to
> *


im down wit that :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

shit the towncar will be out and hittin good. single no piston. thanks for the call out felie! :roflmao:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 16 2007, 06:07 PM~7281130
> *GOT ANY PICS OF IT?
> *


























no pics of it hoppin but it lays like a lo lo in the rear.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Feb 18 2007, 07:07 AM~7289681
> *shit the towncar will be out  and hittin good. single no piston. thanks for the call out felie!  :roflmao:
> *


he needs to stay off the computer and get his ass in the garage and werk on something....actually i shoodnt talk becuz i got shit that needs to be done to :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Feb 18 2007, 07:18 AM~7289704
> *he needs to stay off the computer and get his ass in the garage and werk on something....actually i shoodnt talk becuz i got shit that needs to be done to  :biggrin:
> *


shit i hear ya


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Feb 18 2007, 07:02 AM~7289671
> *im down wit that :biggrin:
> *


yeah we will do that either hit the streets first and then come back to the shop or bbq at the shop and the losers in the hop have to buy the food and whatever side bets. just so everyone knows checkos regal is single at 54 and tommy at 64 in double just so everyone has a starting point


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 18 2007, 12:50 PM~7290118
> *yeah we will do that either hit the streets first and then come back to the shop or bbq at the shop and the losers in the hop have to buy the food and whatever side bets. just so everyone knows checkos regal is single at 54 and tommy at 64 in double just so everyone has a starting point
> *


THANKS JIMMY. YOU JUST ABOUT RUINED MY SUMMER! :biggrin: :biggrin: IM GOING TO ORDER SOME CHOICE STEAKS NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Lets keep it real. All gate no weight. I think we have all seen enough loaded, floating "hoppers". Nothing I build will have any added weight, or solid bar stock hold downs. I would rather hit 40" without weight than 80" by loading the car.


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

This is a great topic!



Lets keep it real. All gate no weight. I think we have all seen enough loaded, floating "hoppers". Nothing I build will have any added weight, or solid bar stock hold downs. I would rather hit 40" without weight than 80" by loading the car.


"Preech On Brother!"


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

i like it


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 19 2007, 12:00 AM~7294862
> *Lets keep it real. All gate no weight. I think we have all seen enough loaded, floating "hoppers". Nothing I build will have any added weight, or solid bar stock hold downs. I would rather hit 40" without weight than 80" by loading the car.
> *


 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit aint no one hitting high enough to need weight. shit the last hopper i knew of in michigan with weight was the green isuzu. other than that maybe a 63 in saginaw about 6 years ago


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Feb 19 2007, 08:40 PM~7301178
> *
> *


GANSO STOP PLAYING WIT EVERYBODY AND POST THE VIDEO OF SMASHING THE BUMPER AT 80 INCHE$$$$$$$$ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 19 2007, 08:03 PM~7300905
> *shit aint no one hitting high enough to need weight. shit the last hopper i knew of in michigan with weight was the green isuzu. other than that maybe a 63 in saginaw about 6 years ago
> *


I've saw several cars that I felt looked weighted last summer at the couple shows I made it to. I wasn't hopping against anyone either so I'm not just trying to make excuses, just my observations. I realy made the comment so we don't wind up like them fools on the westcoast with so much weight in the trunk they can ride a wheelstand 40 feet. I will make sure to leave some inspection holes in my frame and racks to back up my "no weight" claims.


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 19 2007, 07:32 PM~7301646
> *I've saw several cars that I felt looked weighted last summer at the couple shows I made it to. I wasn't hopping against anyone either so I'm not just trying to make excuses, just my observations. I realy made the comment so we don't wind up like them fools on the westcoast with so much weight in the trunk they can ride a wheelstand 40 feet. I will make sure to leave some inspection holes in my frame and racks to back up my "no weight" claims.
> *


lol bring lead detectors to the shows, what cars did you see? no weight besides the rack is the way we do it. that is why we always leave inspection holes and the frames wide open so you can slide shit through our frame. we only had one vehicle that wasnt legal and that was in 98 and it was my mini astro van which wasnt weighted but it didnt have a motor. other than that its all about power


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 14 2007, 05:07 PM~7261420
> *MY COUPE WOULD NEVER BE ABLE TO FUCK WITH YOURS hno: BUT IF YOU PULL UP IM GOING TO LET IT DO WHAT IT DO. YOU'LL SEE IT WHEN YOU COME TO JIMMYS NEXT SHOW. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: just messing around LOL getting ready for the shit talking already LOL


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Feb 20 2007, 05:43 AM~7305308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea im down with Barbaque! I dont think we are doing the parade this year or at all anymore unless some of the things change.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

*5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Howard, NIMSTER64, showandgo, UCE*EP, Por313Vida*

What's up everyone... :wave: Pretty good showing for a 30" topic LOL :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

does anybody have a good place to get some lead? 













j/k haha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

You fuck. :buttkick:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 19 2007, 09:32 PM~7301646
> *I've saw several cars that I felt looked weighted last summer at the couple shows I made it to. I wasn't hopping against anyone either so I'm not just trying to make excuses, just my observations. I realy made the comment so we don't wind up like them fools on the westcoast with so much weight in the trunk they can ride a wheelstand 40 feet. I will make sure to leave some inspection holes in my frame and racks to back up my "no weight" claims.
> *



How can u tell if a car is weighted down? Floating maybe? :biggrin:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 20 2007, 10:31 AM~7305600
> *:biggrin:  just messing around LOL getting ready for the shit talking already LOL
> *


WHAT OTHER CARS DO YOU HAVE BESIDES THE CADDY. LOOKING FORWARD
TO SEEING THAT NEXT PROJECT.  :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Felie_@Feb 20 2007, 10:24 AM~7306808
> *How can u tell if a car is weighted down? Floating maybe?  :biggrin:
> *



i dont know maybe :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Felie_@Feb 21 2007, 10:21 AM~7315374
> *TTT
> *


Why? This topic makes Michigan look bad :angry: 
Let it die....lol :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 21 2007, 12:30 PM~7316221
> *Why? This topic makes Michigan look bad :angry:
> Let it die....lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 21 2007, 12:32 PM~7316247
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 21 2007, 12:30 PM~7316221
> *Why? This topic makes Michigan look bad :angry:
> Let it die....lol :biggrin:
> *



Why? It's a good topic Michigan needs motavation:biggrin: Maybe this will help some people step it up a little


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 21 2007, 01:30 PM~7316221
> *Why? This topic makes Michigan look bad :angry:
> Let it die....lol :biggrin:
> *


WHY DO YOU FEEL THAT THIS TOPIC IS MAKING MICHIGAN LOOK BAD?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 22 2007, 01:23 PM~7326390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Madrox... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 20 2007, 04:23 PM~7309048
> *WHAT OTHER CARS DO YOU HAVE BESIDES THE CADDY. LOOKING FORWARD
> TO SEEING THAT NEXT PROJECT.   :biggrin:
> *


1960 impala.1972 olds delta 88 vert,1964 impala ss vert


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

how does it feel to get served virtualy?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 21 2007, 12:30 PM~7316221
> *Why? This topic makes Michigan look bad :angry:
> Let it die....lol :biggrin:
> *


This topic is not whats making Michigan look bad. The poorly built, non performing cars do that. Not saying there aren't a few nice looking rides, but on the whole the scene here is a fucking joke. We need more real riders building real low lows and street hoppers.


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 22 2007, 07:12 PM~7329444
> *This topic is not whats making Michigan look bad. The poorly built, non performing cars do that. Not saying there aren't a few nice looking rides, but on the whole the scene here is a fucking joke. We need more real riders building real low lows and street hoppers.
> *


people just need to stop being scared and bring their shit out, get a spot where everyone meets up at. One side of town one day and the other side the next. The Detroit area is pretty spread out though. If there was more competition, then more people would be interested in serving somebody, thus building bigger, and better shit.
I hope it works out for you guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 22 2007, 07:10 PM~7329423
> *how does it feel to get served virtualy?
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch. I feel the pain and I don't even hop...  :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 23 2007, 09:14 AM~7333929
> *people just need to stop being scared and bring their shit out, get a spot where everyone meets up at. One side of town one day and the other side the next. The Detroit area is pretty spread out though. If there was more competition, then more people would be interested in serving somebody, thus building bigger, and better shit.
> I hope it works out for you guys!  :thumbsup:
> *


It sounds simple don't it. I'm doing my best to put together a couple rides, but time will tell the rest.


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

hop it hop it!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im just gonna cruise :cheesy:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Feb 23 2007, 10:17 AM~7334291
> *im just gonna cruise :cheesy:
> *


I THOUGHT U WERE GONNA CRUSH THE CONCRETE?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 23 2007, 09:40 AM~7334061
> *It sounds simple don't it. I'm doing my best to put together a couple rides, but time will tell the rest.
> *


Naw actually it doesn't :biggrin: Being involved in Michigan Lowrider scene for over 8 years I'm well aware of how difficult it is to pull everyone together


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 23 2007, 10:18 AM~7334658
> *I THOUGHT U WERE GONNA CRUSH THE CONCRETE?
> *


i never said that..i dont have a hopper homie..mines a cruiser :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Feb 23 2007, 11:42 AM~7334850
> *i never said that..i dont have a hopper homie..mines a cruiser :biggrin:
> *


CONTRADICTION AT ITS FINEST HOMIE


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Feb 23 2007, 07:22 PM~7338222
> *:0
> *


 :uh: YOU CAN GET CLAPPED TOO.. :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol i love michigan


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 23 2007, 08:06 PM~7338478
> *lol i love michigan
> *


MICHIGAN HATES YOU. HAHAHAHA JK WHERES THE BEER? :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Naw I'm the one whos gonna kill the concrete in my land yatch with the big 472.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 23 2007, 06:47 PM~7338747
> *MICHIGAN HATES YOU. HAHAHAHA JK WHERES THE BEER? :biggrin:
> *


did i give you permission to speak to me


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :guns: :guns:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 24 2007, 03:45 AM~7341100
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  hno:  hno:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lla te la cago


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY+Feb 23 2007, 09:42 AM~7334850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oops


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 22 2007, 05:12 PM~7329444
> *This topic is not whats making Michigan look bad. The poorly built, non performing cars do that. Not saying there aren't a few nice looking rides, but on the whole the scene here is a fucking joke. We need more real riders building real low lows and street hoppers.
> *


YESSIR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Feb 24 2007, 06:17 PM~7343355
> *oops
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT I SAID :0


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

TO THE TOP.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol i love. just for the record we have been doing over 30 since i started in 98 and since 99 they have been show worthy drivers, so all i can say to some people is step your game up, some got 9 years of catching up to do


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 25 2007, 12:27 PM~7346980
> *lol i love. just for the record we have been doing over 30 since i  started in 98 and since 99 they have been show worthy drivers, so all i can say to some people is step your game up, some got 9 years of catching up to do
> *


IN 98 I WAS 11....CALM DOWN. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Feb 25 2007, 12:27 PM~7346980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you talk more than Jimmy and Tommy combined... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol i am talking about all the fools who seem to have forgotten whos been around and done things not only in the city but across the country, you got some m.f's around who put on t shirts and think they are og's in this shit. build something and prove you are true riders. not talk oh i can do this or build that


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 25 2007, 12:27 PM~7346980
> *lol i love. just for the record we have been doing over 30 since i  started in 98 and since 99 they have been show worthy drivers, so all i can say to some people is step your game up, some got 9 years of catching up to do
> *


 :biggrin:  and the cars still look like they never been hopped they still clean


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 25 2007, 02:30 PM~7347568
> *lol i am talking about all the fools who seem to have forgotten whos been around and done things not only in the city but across the country, you got some m.f's around who put on t shirts and think they are og's in this shit. build something and prove you are true riders. not talk oh i can do this or build that
> *


Jimmy... now I know the Jimmy I know isn't mad at people for not being able to build. I've see too many hands reached out as I'm learning and watching others learn to believe that. 

*Its "not building" combined with shit talking that get people going... right or no? And no neighborhood, club, or group of people have the corner on the market on that... *its pretty much an across the board problem (Michigan AND beyond).


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 25 2007, 02:30 PM~7347568
> *lol i am talking about all the fools who seem to have forgotten whos been around and done things not only in the city but across the country, you got some m.f's around who put on t shirts and think they are og's in this shit. build something and prove you are true riders. not talk oh i can do this or build that
> *


You guys have been doing the damn thing for as long as I can remeber.I would be like man I want to meet this guy :biggrin: naw but much props to SHOW AND GO for putting it down.everyone was like who the fuck is that.when you guys came out and shut alot of peeps down


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 25 2007, 02:36 PM~7347594
> *You guys have been doing the damn thing for as long as I can remeber.I would be like man I want to  meet this guy :biggrin: naw but much props to SHOW AND GO for putting it down.everyone was like who the fuck is that.when you guys came out and shut alot of peeps down
> *


2 more weeks... can't wait! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 25 2007, 12:36 PM~7347594
> *You guys have been doing the damn thing for as long as I can remeber.I would be like man I want to  meet this guy :biggrin: naw but much props to SHOW AND GO for putting it down.everyone was like who the fuck is that.when you guys came out and shut alot of peeps down
> *


thanks nim but people are always talkin about steppin there game up, wait till we build this, wait till my hopper comes out, we can build this better, look at my new tshirt and shoes im somebody because of it, and all the other BULLSHIT TALK. my point is i love lowriding, i love hopping, and i love 90% of the people i have met because of lowriding. i have fought to try and make a difference in lowriding not only in michigan but across the nation and unfortunately there are people who have been in the game for 10 plus years, call thereselves real lowriders and still never had a real car


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 25 2007, 02:28 PM~7347556
> *But you talk more than Jimmy and Tommy combined...  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: If by "talk" you mean talk shit about hoppin you got the wrong guy. I think you pay too much attention to what im doing..


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 25 2007, 03:23 PM~7347773
> *:uh: I think you pay too much attention to what im doing..
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 25 2007, 03:26 PM~7347791
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

I TALK BIG.. :roflmao:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 25 2007, 04:54 PM~7348302
> *I TALK BIG.. :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## JAE313 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 25 2007, 12:45 PM~7347629
> *thanks nim but people are always talkin about steppin there game up, wait till we build this, wait till my hopper comes out, we can build this better, look at my new tshirt and shoes im somebody because of it, and all the other BULLSHIT TALK. my point is i love lowriding, i love hopping, and i love 90% of the people i have met because of lowriding. i have fought to try and make a difference in lowriding not only in michigan but across the nation and unfortunately there are people who have been in the game for 10 plus years, call thereselves real lowriders and still never had a real car
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAE313_@Feb 25 2007, 05:53 PM~7348694
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 25 2007, 03:35 PM~7347587
> *Jimmy... now I know the Jimmy I know isn't mad at people for not being able to build.  I've see too many hands reached out as I'm learning and watching others learn to believe that.
> 
> Its "not building" combined with shit talking that get people going... right or no?  And no neighborhood, club, or group of people have the corner on the market on that... its pretty much an across the board problem (Michigan AND beyond).
> *


JIMMYS NOT MAD AT PEOPLE WHO CANT BUILD, ITS THE PEOPLE THAT CANT BUILD AND ALLWAYS TALKING SHIT. :biggrin: WHEN I STARTED THIS TOPIC I WAS'NT INCLUDING JIMMY AND HIS CREW. WE ALL KNOW JIMMYS THE MAN.ITS THE SAME PEOPLE THAT SPEAK ABOUT ALL THESE HOPPERS THAT CAN FUCK WITH JIMMYS AND TOMMYS SHIT THAT I WAS TALKING TO. ALL THE SHOWS THAT I BEEN TO HERE WAS UNDER 30'S UNLESS THE CAR WAS FROM SOMEWHERE ELSE.
IVE HAD THREE CARS BEFORE THIS COUPE AND AINT HIT 30 IN NONE OF THEM.
UNLESS I WAS ON THE GAS. I HAVE A GOAL OF ONLY 30"S WITH MY COUPE AND A GOOD ASS SUMMER. CAUSE SINCE THERES SO MANY PEOPLE HITTING 30 PLUS
I GUESS IT WILL BE A HOT SUMMER. UNLESS THESE GUYS ARE ONLY COMPUTER HOPPERS. TRYING TO CLOWN ME CAUSE IM TALKING A FEW INCHES. IF I WANTED TO DO MORE I WOULD DROPPED THAT BITCH OFF AT JIMMY'S LAST YEAR!

MUCH LOVE AND PEACE TO ALL TRUE RIDERS. 
ALL HATERS HAVE A COLD GLASS OF FUCK YALL ON ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

and here is the best part, everyone thinks well if i take my shit to jimmys he wont make it work to beat theres. shit i dont care i want more riders and hoppers out, i will build someone a car to build over 100 if need be, but thats not what im into. we want real lowriders with hydraulics to be able to drive, show, and hop, not saying its for everyone but that is what i like, so i just do it and not talk about it


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

no matter how jimmy and i go back and forth he is doing the dam thing and has been for a long time.i have nothing but respect for him and everyone else doing there thing :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Feb 25 2007, 09:29 PM~7350107
> *no matter how jimmy and i go back and forth he is doing the dam thing and has been for a long time.i have nothing but respect for him and everyone else doing there thing :biggrin:
> *


So you gonna hop? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY+Feb 23 2007, 11:42 AM~7334850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO NO COME BACK :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well it was my plan to do all that..but shit happens..i aint going nowhere homie..it will come


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 25 2007, 10:27 AM~7346980
> *lol i love. just for the record we have been doing over 30 since i  started in 98 and since 99 they have been show worthy drivers, so all i can say to some people is step your game up, some got 9 years of catching up to do
> *


i do have to say you been down for years. but we did have my old 62 doing over 30 its at a couple of shows in the clem back in 2000. its just a damn shame that day at that highschool show the car wasnt up to par. and everytime i took it out id brake axels so it didnt amke it out very much. hopefully the cars were workin on now will perform good for this summer. it will be a good summer fellas


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh come on Ben... let me mess with you a little like you mess with everybody else. :biggrin: Anyway, you changed your reply to include a defense... that makes me think you sound offended  . Didn't think you would be... but it sounds that way. I spoke lightly... thought we were there, but not yet I suppose.  So for real, I'm not above apologizing... sorry. :thumbsup: 

Just thought you could take a little back and forth like you've been giving. Like you said, you don't talk shit... so neither was I, right? :biggrin: I thought you would only take it however you intended people you were addressing to take it. But these I know are by your rules, so they won't be misunderstood. Enjoy...




> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 25 2007, 03:23 PM~7347773
> *:uh: If by "talk" you mean talk shit about hoppin you got the wrong guy.  I think you pay too much attention to what im doing.. *


Actually, I just meant in general--and pretty lightly, nothing heavy. But if that's not talking shit about hopping, is it just paying too much attention to what Dan is doing? :dunno: 



> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84+Feb 25 2007, 10:19 PM~7350594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Feb 26 2007, 06:27 AM~7353260
> *i do have to say you been down for years. but we did have my old 62 doing over 30 its at a couple of shows in the clem back in 2000. its just a damn shame that day at that highschool show the car wasnt up to par. and everytime i took it out id brake axels so it didnt amke it out very much. hopefully the cars were workin on now will perform good for this summer. it will be a good summer fellas
> *


yeah no doubt there was only one problem with that car, it had too many doors :biggrin: what was the setup 6 pumps 14 batteries i cant remember


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 26 2007, 08:33 AM~7353409
> *:0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Feb 26 2007, 07:48 AM~7353459
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 26 2007, 09:41 AM~7353441
> *yeah no doubt there was only one problem with that car, it had too many doors :biggrin: what was the setup 6 pumps 14 batteries i cant remember
> *


I thought it was like 20 car batts or something. I remember that trunk was packed full! I seen it at the gilbraulter show.
What ever happened to that ride anyway? I remember the owner....he was a cool cat. I think he stopped to help me once in Taylor, when my rear wheel fell off on my Impala


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

SO WHEN U COMING BACK TO MICHIGAN RYAN :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Feb 26 2007, 10:42 AM~7353698
> *SO WHEN U COMING BACK TO MICHIGAN RYAN :biggrin:
> *


I'll be back in June


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 26 2007, 10:45 AM~7353711
> *I'll be back in June
> *


When its too hot in AZ... :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> Oh come on Ben... let me mess with you a little like you mess with everybody else. :biggrin: Anyway, you changed your reply to include a defense... that makes me think you sound offended  . Didn't think you would be... but it sounds that way. I spoke lightly... thought we were there, but not yet I suppose.  So for real, I'm not above apologizing... sorry. :thumbsup:
> 
> Just thought you could take a little back and forth like you've been giving. Like you said, you don't talk shit... so neither was I, right? :biggrin: I thought you would only take it however you intended people you were addressing to take it. But these I know are by your rules, so they won't be misunderstood. Enjoy...
> Actually, I just meant in general--and pretty lightly, nothing heavy. But if that's not talking shit about hopping, is it just paying too much attention to what Dan is doing? :dunno:
> ...


i never said that..i dont have a hopper homie..mines a cruiser :biggrin:
[/quote]
CONTRADICTION AT ITS FINEST HOMIE [/quote]
no matter how jimmy and i go back and forth he is doing the dam thing and has been for a long time.i have nothing but respect for him and everyone else doing there thing :biggrin:
[/quote]
So you gonna hop? :biggrin:
[/quote]
Either way its contradiction at its finest homie... 
[/quote]




:uh: :uh: I DONT KNOW WHERE TO START CUZ I DONT UNDERSTAND HALF OF WHAT U SAID. BUT YOU SAID..LIKE I MESS WIT EVERYBODY ELSE? WHO..GANSO, CHAVO, DOUGHBOY. ITS A GAME THAT WERE ALL IN. I COULD SEE HOW IT LOOKS LOOKING FROM THE OUTSIDE BUT WERE JUST BULLSHITTIN WITH EACHOTHER. YOU WOULDNT UNDERSTAND

OFFENDED? NOT REALLY..I JUST DONT GET WHAT YOUR POINTS ARE..

AND YEAH, I CAN TAKE SOME BACK AND FOURTH. BUT FROM THE PEOPLE I GIVE IT TO. FOR YOU TO COME OUTTA LEFT FIELD, I MEAN I JUST DONT GET IT. IT'S SORTA LIKE YOU WERE WATCHING FROM THE SIDELINE WAITING FOR ME TO SAY SOMETHING SO YOU COULD JUMP ON ME.

AND NO I AINT PAYING TO MUCH ATTENTION TO WHAT SOMEONES DOING, I JUST REMEMBER WHEN PEOPLE SAY SOMETHING, THEN SAY SOMETHING ELSE. CALL IT A GOOD MEMORY HOMIE. EITHER WAY ITS A CONTRADICTION AT ITS FINEST??????..OOKKK.  IM DONE. IF U HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO ADD PM ME.


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

SUP DOUGHBOY :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 26 2007, 12:35 PM~7354440
> *SUP DOUGHBOY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: suppp mafuuuccckkkaaaaaa :wave:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 26 2007, 12:28 PM~7354403
> *:uh:  :uh: I DONT KNOW WHERE TO START CUZ I DONT UNDERSTAND HALF OF WHAT U SAID. BUT YOU SAID..LIKE I MESS WIT EVERYBODY ELSE? WHO..GANSO, CHAVO, DOUGHBOY. ITS A GAME THAT WERE ALL IN. I COULD SEE HOW IT LOOKS LOOKING FROM THE OUTSIDE BUT WERE JUST BULLSHITTIN WITH EACHOTHER. YOU WOULDNT UNDERSTAND
> 
> OFFENDED? NOT REALLY..I JUST DONT GET WHAT YOUR POINTS ARE..
> ...


No... not with Chavo, Chris, and Ganso--the quotes were from your "back and forth" with Dan-if he's part of it too, then my response really doesn't make sense. :dunno:

But like I said at first I WAS just talking in general (you and your people bs'ing with each other)... but then the second was an apology for the first and a response to your response. No love lost homie... just a little game I thought we were playing. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 26 2007, 12:36 PM~7354455
> *No... not with Chavo, Chris, and Ganso--the quotes were from your "back and forth" with Dan.
> 
> But like I said at first I WAS just talking in general (you and your people bs'ing with each other)... but then the second was an apology for the first and a response to your response.  No love lost homie... just a little game I thought we were playing.  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


GOT YOU. CONFUSSING JUST A LITTLE. BUT I GOT YOU. ALL I DID WAS ASK HIM A QUESTION THO.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

THATS MY FAVORITE SMILEY---> :happysad: ALRIGHT..... :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 26 2007, 12:40 PM~7354487
> *THATS MY FAVORITE SMILEY---> :happysad:  ALRIGHT..... :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 26 2007, 12:44 PM~7354514
> *:happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 26 2007, 12:38 PM~7354472
> *GOT YOU. CONFUSSING JUST A LITTLE. BUT I GOT YOU. ALL I DID WAS ASK HIM A QUESTION THO.
> *


 :scrutinize: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 26 2007, 12:48 PM~7354549
> *:scrutinize:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :around: :around: :around:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Feb 26 2007, 09:41 AM~7353441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trunk was defintely pretty full. It took me a month just to design and build the racks alone. Still could have fit some bumps under the rear deck though. :biggrin: 
He ended up selling the car to buy a house. We lost interest for a while after that. That car has been sold multiple times since then and we have never seen it on the road again. It's a dam shame, all it really needed was a strong 9" rearend to keep it from breaking axles and he would probably still own it.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> i never said that..i dont have a hopper homie..mines a cruiser :biggrin:


CONTRADICTION AT ITS FINEST HOMIE [/quote]
no matter how jimmy and i go back and forth he is doing the dam thing and has been for a long time.i have nothing but respect for him and everyone else doing there thing :biggrin:
[/quote]
So you gonna hop? :biggrin:
[/quote]
Either way its contradiction at its finest homie... 
[/quote]
:uh:  :uh: I DONT KNOW WHERE TO START CUZ I DONT UNDERSTAND HALF OF WHAT U SAID. BUT YOU SAID..LIKE I MESS WIT EVERYBODY ELSE? WHO..GANSO, CHAVO, DOUGHBOY. ITS A GAME THAT WERE ALL IN. I COULD SEE HOW IT LOOKS LOOKING FROM THE OUTSIDE BUT WERE JUST BULLSHITTIN WITH EACHOTHER. YOU WOULDNT UNDERSTAND

OFFENDED? NOT REALLY..I JUST DONT GET WHAT YOUR POINTS ARE..

AND YEAH, I CAN TAKE SOME BACK AND FOURTH. BUT FROM THE PEOPLE I GIVE IT TO. FOR YOU TO COME OUTTA LEFT FIELD, I MEAN I JUST DONT GET IT. IT'S SORTA LIKE YOU WERE WATCHING FROM THE SIDELINE WAITING FOR ME TO SAY SOMETHING SO YOU COULD JUMP ON ME.

AND NO I AINT PAYING TO MUCH ATTENTION TO WHAT SOMEONES DOING, I JUST REMEMBER WHEN PEOPLE SAY SOMETHING, THEN SAY SOMETHING ELSE. CALL IT A GOOD MEMORY HOMIE. EITHER WAY ITS A CONTRADICTION AT ITS FINEST??????..OOKKK.  IM DONE. IF U HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO ADD PM ME.
[/quote]
:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

JUST A FEW R







ANDOM PICS.


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

IMG]http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t273/jsozae/2-26-20073-59-26PM_0003.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 26 2007, 04:44 PM~7356055
> *JUST A FEW R
> 
> 
> ...


R THOSE SHOW PICS FROM MID WEST SHOW DOWN


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Feb 26 2007, 04:01 PM~7355747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now Ganso, be nice... don't tease Ben. :biggrin: 

He understands how what I was doing was the same thing he was doing to Dan... coming out of nowhere ("left field"), calling him out ("paying too much attention", and "remembering"), and holding him accountable with his own quotes ("contradiction"). 

Tell him Ben. :biggrin: Puto face :uh:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 26 2007, 05:49 PM~7356082
> *R THOSE SHOW PICS FROM MID WEST SHOW DOWN
> *


YES THEY ARE. A COUPLE IS'NT THE YELLOW 4 AND BLUE LAC WASNT.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 26 2007, 04:55 PM~7356131
> *YES THEY ARE. A COUPLE IS'NT THE YELLOW 4 AND BLUE LAC WASNT.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 26 2007, 04:52 PM~7356097
> *  :biggrin: Puto face  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> :uh: :roflmao:


Now Ganso, be nice... don't tease Ben. :biggrin: 

He understands how what I was doing was the same thing he was doing to Dan... coming out of nowhere ("left field"), calling him out ("paying too much attention", and "remembering"), and holding him accountable with his own quotes ("contradiction"). 

Tell him Ben. :biggrin: Puto face :uh:
[/quote]


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah i was wondering why he was quoting shit i said last year..lol..i really dont know u bro..and i have no beef with ya..i have full intentions of coming out this year..the car may not be like i want..but ill be riding :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Feb 26 2007, 05:57 PM~7356638
> *yeah i was wondering why he was quoting shit i said last year..lol..i really dont know u bro..and i have no beef with ya..i have full intentions of coming out this year..the car may not be like i want..but ill be riding :biggrin:
> *


Just curious homie. I had seen your conversation wit my boy Joe, then I seen you saying something else. You can call it..clearing the air. :uh:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> :uh: :roflmao:


Now Ganso, be nice... don't tease Ben. :biggrin: 

He understands how what I was doing was the same thing he was doing to Dan... coming out of nowhere ("left field"), calling him out ("paying too much attention", and "remembering"), and holding him accountable with his own quotes ("contradiction"). 

Tell him Ben. :biggrin: Puto face :uh:
[/quote]


:uh: Thats the last time I ask anyone besides GANSO, DOUGH, AND CHAVO a question. Seems like im being eyeballed.. :scrutinize: :angry:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84+Feb 26 2007, 07:21 PM~7357169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

still got love for everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

damn...more of the slushy stuff! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Feb 27 2007, 07:55 AM~7361964
> *damn...more of the slushy stuff!  :thumbsdown:
> *


It won't be long.


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 27 2007, 08:32 AM~7362032
> *It won't be long.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 26 2007, 07:41 AM~7353441
> *yeah no doubt there was only one problem with that car, it had too many doors :biggrin: what was the setup 6 pumps 14 batteries i cant remember
> *


wait didnt u have a impala with to many doors to and a van with to many wheels :roflmao: it all good homie :biggrin: sometimes you gotta work with the shit u can buy at the time.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Feb 27 2007, 07:38 AM~7362217
> *wait didnt u have a impala with to many doors to and a van with to many wheels :roflmao: it all good homie :biggrin: sometimes you gotta work with the shit u can buy at the time.
> *


i was fuckin with you homeboy a joke get it, and yes i had a van with too many wheels and 200 modifications and about 300 trophies. i said i liked the car so take it how you want


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 27 2007, 10:03 AM~7362298
> *i was fuckin with you homeboy a joke get it, and yes  i had a van with too many wheels and 200 modifications and about 300 trophies. i said i liked the car so take it how you want
> *


Calm Down Junior :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 27 2007, 08:03 AM~7362298
> *i was fuckin with you homeboy a joke get it, and yes  i had a van with too many wheels and 200 modifications and about 300 trophies. i said i liked the car so take it how you want
> *



hey man im just fuckin with u to i can take a joke. i bought the the 4 door and put all the money into it so i must be able to take a joke right :biggrin: . im not on here to put anyone down and i didnt think you were puttin me down. i just thought what u said was funny and i had something funny to say back to ya man. no harm done.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

IMA BREAK EM OFF REAL BAD. THAT NEW PAUL WALL IS HOT... :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 27 2007, 09:01 AM~7362569
> *IMA BREAK EM OFF REAL BAD. THAT NEW PAUL WALL IS HOT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Feb 27 2007, 11:15 AM~7362647
> *
> *


WUSSUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 27 2007, 09:19 AM~7362671
> *WUSSUP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


shit man u


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Feb 27 2007, 11:24 AM~7362704
> *shit man u
> *


BORED AS FUCK


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

what up doe


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

whats up Michigan Riders?


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

THE TEMP. WE'LL BE RIDING IN A FEW WEEKS NOW. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 28 2007, 02:17 PM~7372928
> *THE TEMP. WE'LL BE RIDING IN A FEW WEEKS NOW. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE? U COMING THE HOTTEST PICNIC IN THE MID-WEST?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt for the nice weather in a month or so..woohoo


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

To The Top....


LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 25 2007, 02:37 PM~7347601
> *2 more weeks... can't wait!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 25 2007, 02:45 PM~7347629
> *thanks nim but people are always talkin about steppin there game up, wait till we build this, wait till my hopper comes out, we can build this better, look at my new tshirt and shoes im somebody because of it, and all the other BULLSHIT TALK. my point is i love lowriding, i love hopping, and i love 90% of the people i have met because of lowriding. i have fought to try and make a difference in lowriding not only in michigan but across the nation and unfortunately there are people who have been in the game for 10 plus years, call thereselves real lowriders and still never had a real car
> *


I hear you homie.well don't give up.you are very well respected all around the us homie.keep up the great work and dedication.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 25 2007, 07:19 PM~7349150
> *and here is the best part, everyone thinks well if i take my shit to jimmys he wont make it work to beat theres. shit i dont care i want more riders and hoppers out, i will build someone a car to build over 100 if need be, but thats not what im into. we want real lowriders with hydraulics to be able to drive, show, and hop, not saying its for everyone but that is what i like, so i just do it and not talk about it
> *


It's not all about who built it.it has alot to do with the switch man as well.you could build them a hopper to beat the world record but if they don't know how to hit the switch the car is not going to perform.I hate it when people say that also.if we take it to you ,you won't build it right and it won't beat yours.then you show them and they get on the switch and they think you did something to it cus it don't work like it used to.


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

WHO'S RIDING TO THE AUTO RAMA. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Mar 2 2007, 10:12 AM~7390277
> *WHO'S RIDING TO THE AUTO RAMA. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


autorama blows, there hasnt been many lowriders there these past few yrs


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Mar 2 2007, 10:15 AM~7390296
> *autorama blows, there hasnt been many lowriders there these past few yrs
> *


Yea! I liked it alot better when they would have the dance and hop offs. Now we are lucky to see 2 or 3 lowriders there. To top it off they raise the price of tickets every year. Me and my son will be there anyway.


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Mar 2 2007, 10:12 AM~7390277
> *WHO'S RIDING TO THE AUTO RAMA. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i might hit it up but ill be down stairs where the rat rods are.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Mar 2 2007, 11:37 AM~7390879
> *i might hit it up but ill be down stairs where the rat rods are.
> *


x2 rat rods kick ass ...I guess cause its like a lowrider...It looks good but you also drive the shit outta it.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WE will be there in full force..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what the one man car club :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JAE313 (Jan 5, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 2 2007, 07:37 PM~7392935
> *what the one man car club :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAE313_@Mar 2 2007, 09:37 PM~7393562
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 2 2007, 01:18 PM~7391511
> *x2 rat rods kick ass ...I guess cause its like a lowrider...It looks good but you also drive the shit outta it.
> *



hell yea ive been wanting one for a while maybe affter the towncars done ill do one


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

my son wants to build his stroller, I don't think it will hit 30'' but it will be killin the sidewalks :cheesy:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Mar 3 2007, 02:23 PM~7396891
> *
> *





























WHAT KIND OF HEAD AND GEAR IS THIS.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

too blurry to see, to me it looks like an old marzocchi for 2000. try to post a better pic


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

what's up jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up homie? how you been?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arowland82_@Feb 13 2007, 04:44 PM~7250594
> *it must be a hell of a hopper if your worried about the 30 inch pee wee league
> *


its makes sense what he said though cuz if he said something else then he might sounds stupid. thats not a diss to anyone


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Mar 3 2007, 09:33 PM~7400304
> *its makes sense what he said though cuz if he said something else then he might sounds stupid. thats not a diss to anyone
> *


what?


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

GOOD WIRING NECESSARY FOR 30 PLUS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Mar 5 2007, 10:15 PM~7415677
> *GOOD WIRING NECESSARY FOR 30 PLUS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a couple setups ive seen :roflmao:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 3 2007, 06:19 PM~7398907
> *what up homie? how you been?
> *


BUSY trying to get ready for the summer, reppin the midwest as best i can :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Mar 7 2007, 02:52 PM~7429685
> *BUSY trying to get ready for the summer, reppin the midwest as best i can :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Mar 7 2007, 02:52 PM~7429685
> *BUSY trying to get ready for the summer, reppin the midwest as best i can :biggrin:
> *


thats cool homie should be fun this year


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

pinky doing his thing..dont u have a wagon as well?


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 7 2007, 05:47 PM~7431104
> *thats cool homie should be fun this year
> *


YEs sir! hey Jimmy do you guys close early now?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sometime we are cutting out at 6:30 but thats all about to change


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 8 2007, 09:32 AM~7435255
> *sometime we are cutting out at 6:30 but thats all about to change
> *


It's going to start being at 4p... and the rest of the evening is going to be cruise/hop at Show And Go? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well no it wil be back to 8 in about a month but i am up for bbq's and hanging out, and of course hopping when there are no picnics or shows to go to. i will offer the shop for the hell of it


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 8 2007, 09:56 AM~7435369
> *well no it wil be back to 8 in about a month but i am up for bbq's and hanging out, and of course hopping when there are no picnics or shows to go to. i will offer the shop for the hell of it
> *


:biggrin: Just messing with you... I figured you meant you were open later, not closing earlier. BBQ's and hanging out are ALWAYS fun :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah i figure at least once a month or so, not real sure if we can do more but i am cool with it, i will have the grill, but bring food and drink. should be fun


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Mar 8 2007, 04:54 AM~7434837
> *pinky doing his thing..dont u have a wagon as well?
> *


yes sir, im kinda going backwords with it, mr hardlines and myself are redoing the setup right now, then interor and paint, :biggrin: when the funds are right


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 8 2007, 10:13 AM~7435451
> *yeah i figure at least once a month or so, not real sure if we can do more but i am cool with it, i will have the grill, but bring food and drink. should be fun
> *


Yeah, more than that would be too much... that's plenty. It'll give the kids something to remember from the summer for sure!


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 8 2007, 08:13 AM~7435451
> *yeah i figure at least once a month or so, not real sure if we can do more but i am cool with it, i will have the grill, but bring food and drink. should be fun
> *


awe man That sounds like fun!! :biggrin: I think this is going to be a fun year!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

SO CAN the people u dont like come jim..j/p ill bring the beer then can i hang out :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Mar 8 2007, 11:40 AM~7436602
> *SO CAN the people u dont like come jim..j/p ill bring the beer then can i hang out :biggrin:
> *


yeah dan i guess you can come by, there are only 2 bitches that aint welcomed at my shop. i lost respect for alot of people in the so called game, but everyone else is welcome


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 8 2007, 07:27 PM~7439577
> *yeah dan i guess you can come by, there are only 2 bitches that aint welcomed at my shop. i lost respect for alot of people in the so called game, but everyone else is welcome
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

i would just like to say that michigan is sorrry. went to the autorama yesterday not a 13 or 14 k/o anywhere


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Mar 11 2007, 11:58 AM~7454732
> *i would just like to say that michigan is sorrry. went to the autorama yesterday not a 13 or 14 k/o anywhere
> *


 :0


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Mar 11 2007, 12:58 PM~7454732
> *i would just like to say that michigan is sorrry. went to the autorama yesterday not a 13 or 14 k/o anywhere
> *


THANKS FOR SAVING ME THE TRIP BRO.  :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Mar 11 2007, 09:58 AM~7454732
> *i would just like to say that michigan is sorrry. went to the autorama yesterday not a 13 or 14 k/o anywhere
> *


same as last year when I went


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Mar 11 2007, 09:58 AM~7454732
> *i would just like to say that michigan is sorrry. went to the autorama yesterday not a 13 or 14 k/o anywhere
> *


i agree


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah it was pretty lame..but there was some hot bitches walking around.. :biggrin:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

MAJESTICS DETROIT ANNUAL PICNIC,THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE!!! 
ALL C.C. WELCOME OUT OF TOWNERS AND LOCAL, BRING THE FAMILY AND THE GRILLS AND DON'T FORGET THE LOWRIDERS!!!
NO ADMISSION FEE COME AND GO AS YOU PLEASE.
ALL HOPPERS WELCOME THIS IS THE PLACE AND TIME TO BACK UP ALL OF THE TALK!!!
END ALL BEEF HERE!!! :biggrin: (REGARDING HOPPING OFCOURSE)
COME AND GET YOUR STREET CRED,
WHO WILL BE LABELED AS THE KING OF THE MIDWEST? 
SINGLE, DOUBLE, DANCERS, ANYBODY CAN TALK THE TALK NOW LETS SEE WHO CAN WALK THE WALK.........


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 8 2007, 11:14 AM~7435882
> *awe man That sounds like fun!! :biggrin: I think this is going to be a fun year!
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

we will be there :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Felie_@Mar 11 2007, 09:25 PM~7458295
> *MAJESTICS DETROIT ANNUAL PICNIC,THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE!!!
> ALL C.C. WELCOME OUT OF TOWNERS AND LOCAL, BRING THE FAMILY AND THE GRILLS AND DON'T FORGET THE LOWRIDERS!!!
> NO ADMISSION FEE COME AND GO AS YOU PLEASE.
> ...


sounds good hopefully the rides will be ready :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Mar 14 2007, 02:47 AM~7474726
> *sounds good hopefully the rides will be ready :biggrin:
> *


 will the Majestics west have any hoppers to hop?


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 14 2007, 02:33 PM~7477098
> *will the Majestics west have any hoppers to hop?
> *



Nothing that anybody as anything to worry about


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Mar 14 2007, 04:47 AM~7474726
> *sounds good hopefully the rides will be ready :biggrin:
> *


Umm... Don't hold your breath buddy.


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

he's just joking, go ahead and hold your breath :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 15 2007, 06:32 PM~7486651
> *Umm... Don't hold your breath buddy.
> *


 :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

NEED 13X7 SNOW TIRES ASAP CANT WAIT ANOTHER DAMN DAY. :biggrin: :biggrin: WHO COMING WITH ME. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Why in another 20 minutes the snow will be melted :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Felie_@Mar 17 2007, 09:57 AM~7495730
> *Why in another 20 minutes the snow will be melted :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

HAPPY ST.PATRICKS DAY BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

What you grinning for? Get some work done fool.


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Bee, this is you watching your car hop when its done!!! :yessad:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

how are all my homies doing out in the MI.?hope to see everyone soon with or with out a hopper it don't matter how high it gets as long as you try.


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Will, Whats the word?


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

shit shit is the word. just been workin way to much


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Mar 23 2007, 05:05 AM~7535307
> *shit shit is the word. just been workin way to much
> *


x2


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 23 2007, 06:08 AM~7535421
> *x2
> *




it sucks dont it? need to work on the car but been workin 7 days at my job.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Mar 20 2007, 11:39 PM~7518966
> *Hey Bee, this is you watching your car hop when its done!!! :yessad:
> *


Come on now. I hope it has a little more hang time than that. 

Who's going to hit some inches this year?

I need to rob a bank or something, I can't stand the thought of not getting my ride out this summer. :tears:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 23 2007, 10:25 PM~7539599
> *I need to rob a bank or something, I can't stand the thought of not getting my ride out this summer. :tears:
> *


you and me both homie


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I got the get away car.... :roflmao:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 24 2007, 11:04 AM~7542130
> *I got the get away car.... :roflmao:
> *


im down :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Mar 24 2007, 01:40 PM~7542881
> *im down :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :nono: :nosad:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

:machinegun: go go go go


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

It's almost about that time!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Mar 26 2007, 06:25 PM~7556772
> *It's almost about that time!!! :thumbsup:
> *


yea let's just hope we can all get are shit together


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

whats up will


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Mar 28 2007, 06:59 PM~7572559
> *whats up will
> *


shit man just workin my ass off. well I'm not working to hard I'm at work and on lay it low on my phone. how about u homie?


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

This summer is not looking good for my hopper. Too much other work going on.


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

It's all good as long as you hit 30's you'll be ok :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Apr 3 2007, 08:48 PM~7612769
> *It's all good as long as you hit 30's you'll be ok :biggrin:
> *


Shit. Its got to hit the streets first fool. It don't mean shit if its hitting bumper in my backyard with no motor or interior. Oh well, I'll get something together to at least be able to ride.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

No motor, No interior, No problem I'll get a trailer


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Apr 9 2007, 06:06 AM~7648482
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Apr 9 2007, 09:07 AM~7649283
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up doe?


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

THESE OLD PICTURES I FOUND. :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Apr 11 2007, 02:55 PM~7668925
> *THESE OLD PICTURES I FOUND. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


do you have anymore pics of the mt clemens gibraltar show?


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

I,LL LOOK FOR SOME MORE. I HAVE FIVE OR SO CAMERAS THAT I DIDNT GET DEVELOPED YET. ANY PARTICULAR CAR YOU INTRESTED IN?


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Apr 13 2007, 05:23 AM~7681796
> *I,LL LOOK FOR SOME MORE. I HAVE FIVE OR SO CAMERAS THAT I DIDNT GET DEVELOPED YET. ANY PARTICULAR CAR YOU INTRESTED IN?
> *


yea just wondering if you have any pics of my old impala. it was a baby blue 62 4 door. if you have any pics let me know i miss the old ride and havent seen it in years.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lololololololololololololololololololololol what happened to this topic, its alright everyone just like the last 9 years SHOW AND GO IS STILL DOING IT FOR MICHIGAN


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2007, 04:15 PM~8360158
> *lololololololololololololololololololololol what happened to this topic, its alright everyone just like the last 9 years  SHOW AND GO IS STILL DOING IT FOR MICHIGAN
> *


sometimes you run out of money and time


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

WAZZ CRACKIN YALL OUT THERE,HITTIN THREES AROUND THE CORNERS A DAY OR WHAT? :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Jul 21 2007, 06:01 PM~8360539
> *sometimes you run out of money and time
> *


i know 8 years is along time


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------

